# Scopehosts.com - 50% Off on Russia Linux VPS | DMCA Friendly unamanaged VPS



## Scopehosts (Aug 3, 2016)

*RUSSIA LINUX VPS*

******************************************************
Russia Offshore Linux Openvz VPS Hosting Services gives a lot of freedom to host anything on it.  Russia-VPSUntil it acceptable under our AUP policy. Russian VPS comes with 100Mbps network line, Latest Intel Xeon Quadcore Processors and RAID-10 HDD`s all these features giving out best of the performances towards your requirements.

The VPS are instantly setup on the order placed. Choose any linux operating system which ordering.


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*| Datacenter Location : Russia (Moscow) | Platform : OpenVZ(SolusVM) | Setup : Instant* | Test IP : 37.0.120.23 | *
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*
*50% OneTime Offer* on Russia OpenVZ VPS | Code : *RVPS50OFF*
*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*


**********************
*SELECT YOUR PLAN*
**********************


*VPS Plan 1: *
===================================
Processor : Intel Xeon Quad Core    
vCPU : 1x2.0 Ghz    
RAM : 768 MB    
vSWAP : 512 MB    
HDD : 20 GB    
Bandwidth : Unlimited *    
Operating system : CentOs, Cloud-bsd, Fedora, Ubuntu + cloud-tux    
*Price : € 6.99/mo.    *


*VPS Plan 2: *
===================================
Processor : Intel Xeon Quad Core    
vCPU : 1x3.20 Ghz    
RAM : 1024 MB    
vSWAP : 1024 MB    
HDD : 50 GB    
Bandwidth : Unlimited *    
Operating system : CentOs, Cloud-BSD, Fedora, Ubuntu + cloud-tux    
*Price : € 9.99/mo.    *


*VPS Plan 3: *
===================================
Processor : Intel Xeon Quad Core    
vCPU : 2x2.0 Ghz    
RAM : 2048 MB    
vSWAP : 2048 MB    
HDD : 80 GB    
Bandwidth : Unlimited *    
Operating system : CentOs, Cloud-bsd, Fedora, Ubuntu + cloud-tux    
*Price : € 12.99/mo.    *


*VPS Plan 4: *
===================================
Processor : Intel Xeon Quad Core    
vCPU : 2x3.20 Ghz    
RAM : 3072 MB    
vSWAP : 3072 MB    
HDD : 120 GB    
Bandwidth : Unlimited *    
Operating system : CentOs, Cloud-bsd, Fedora, Ubuntu + cloud-tux    
*Price : € 16.99/mo.    *


*VPS Plan 5: *
===================================
Processor : Intel Xeon Quad Core    
vCPU : 3x2.0 Ghz    
RAM : 4096 MB    
vSWAP : 4096 MB    
HDD : 160 GB    
Bandwidth : Unlimited *    
Operating system : CentOs, Cloud-bsd, Fedora, Ubuntu + cloud-tux    
*Price : € 21.99/mo.    *


*VPS Plan 6: *
===================================
Processor : Intel Xeon Quad Core    
vCPU : 3x3.20 Ghz    
RAM : 5120 MB    
vSWAP : 5120 MB    
HDD : 250 GB    
Bandwidth : Unlimited *    
Operating system : CentOs, Cloud-bsd, Fedora, Ubuntu + cloud-tux    
*Price : € 25.99/mo.    *


*VPS Plan 7: *
===================================
Processor : Intel Xeon Quad Core    
vCPU : 4x3.20 Ghz    
RAM : 6144 MB    
vSWAP : 6144 MB    
HDD : 320 GB    
Bandwidth : Unlimited *    
Operating system : CentOs, Cloud-bsd, Fedora, Ubuntu + cloud-tux    
*Price : € 32.99/mo.    *



+=+=+=+=+=+=+=+=+=+=+=+=+=+=+=+=+=+=+=+=+=+=+=+=+=+=+=+
 *BUY NOW* 
+=+=+=+=+=+=+=+=+=+=+=+=+=+=+=+=+=+=+=+=+=+=+=+=+=+=+=+


*What Else You Get With Your VPS !*
**************************************
SOLUS VM CONTROL PANEL 
OPERATING SYSTEMS
MONEYBACK GUARANTEE 
SCALABILITY 
24/7 SUPPORT SYSTEM!
NETWORK / HARDWARE​

*Optional Add-ons Available Anytime*
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
- Extra 1 Dedicated IP Address (IPv4) - € 3 /mo.
- Management Service - € 25 /mo.
- Domain Registration (.com, .net, .org) - € 10.99 /Year
- WHMCS License (Branding) - € 14.99 /mo.
- WHMCS License (No Branding)    - € 17.99 /mo.​

*Premium Pro Control Panels*
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
- cPanel/WHM Panel - € 12.99 /mo.
- DirectAdmin Panel - € 12.99 /mo.
- Plesk Panel 12 - WebAdmin Edition. (10 Domains) - € 4.99 /mo.
- Plesk Panel 12 - WebPro Edition. (30 Domains) - € 9.99 /mo.
- Plesk Panel 12 - WebHost Edition. (Unlimited Domains) - € 12.99 /mo.​

VERIFIED PAYMENT GATEWAYS : 
=================================================== 
Paypal  |  EBS ( Visa & Master Credit Card) |  Payza (Alertpay)  |  Skrill (MoneyBookers)  |  Bankwire Transfer  |  Perfect Money  |  OK PAY​

Live Support :
==================================================
24/7 Sales/Technical Ticket System Support  
E-mail Support 
Skype Messenger Support​


----------

